# Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses



## kidsingle (Sep 9, 2008)

Is Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses fine to use during the flush? If any one has used this brand what were your results?


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats what I use. Don't really know if it helps but it seems to be recommended quite a lot.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

how much do you use per gallon n how often?

Just got some so im curious


----------



## kidsingle (Sep 9, 2008)

To my knowledge it's a teaspoon/gallon.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have 80% say TABLESPOON/gallon... But i guess every one is different


----------



## Crusso (Sep 9, 2008)

This was all i could find at publix, so i got it.

I dont really measure i just pour a little in a milk jug full of water then shake it up and slowly (making sure it drains in the soil) pour it at the base and around the plant..

id say about a tablespoon per gallon...

Is their any way you could overdose with molasses and actually harm your plant?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 9, 2008)

AHHH publix lol i havent heard of those since i lived in florida.... forgot they even existed


and to let you no you can flush with the molasses and grandmas is like the monopoly on molasses its all you can get anywhere except specialty stores or something but its unsulfered... and im pretty sure that means its like the black strap but lots of people use it it what im using currently and theres not complaints


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

So do you just put the amount in the gallon n just shake it until it turns an amber color then your ready to go? 

Is there any way if your in ground in soil that molasses can hurt your plant?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 9, 2008)

no molasses can do nothing but help

let the mixtue sit for 24 hours and shake it up a couple times


i use 11/2 tblspoons to the gallon

I found this at the grandmas website apparently black strap has the higher nutritional value so its better than grandmas but grandma still is good enough



*What Is Molasses? *
The highest grade, pure molasses - like Grandma's - is made from 100% pure, natural sugarcane juices, clarified, reduced, and blended to get just the right color and consistency. But there's difference in grades of molasses. 
The purest molasses is pure cane juice. If a manufacturer wants sugar, the cane juice will be processed. The result is a raw sugar and low purity molasses. But Grandma's Original Molasses (Gold Label) is the original, high purity, unprocessed cane juice without any sugar extraction. In manufacturing raw sugar, after the cane has been harvested and mashed, the raw juices are boiled to extract sugar. To produce table sugar, the manufacturer will further process raw sugar into refined sugar. The remaining syrup - after the sugar has been crystallized - is called first molasses. Grandma's Robust Molasses (Green Label) is a blend of first molasses. First molasses, a thick brown syrup, is then thinned with water and re-boiled so that more raw sugar can be extracted. 
The leftover syrup from the second boiling is second molasses, and so on. The more boiling you have, the less sweet molasses becomes until you get down to three or more boilings. By this time, the molasses known as "blackstrap" has almost no sweetness, but the highest nutritional value. 
Grandma's Original Molasses is pure, concentrated cane juice, and retains its natural sugar content. It's sweet, light and never bitter. Grandma's Molasses is a rich, amber-color that blends beautifully with other foods and enhances the natural flavors of the ingredients with which it is mixed.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 9, 2008)

I use 1 tsp per gal of water and I feed them every other water. I've been told that you can bump it up to 2 tsp per gal. It makes your buds thicker and sweeter. Yup, been using it for quite a while with no problems.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Why do you have to let it sit for 24 hours? cant you just pour,shake, n go?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Boneman said:


> I use 1 tsp per gal of water and I feed them every other water. I've been told that you can bump it up to 2 tsp per gal. It makes your buds thicker and sweeter. Yup, been using it for quite a while with no problems.


 
I keep seeing people use tbsp's not tsp's...so too much cant hurt it?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 9, 2008)

im not really sure... i meant i guess it wouldnt be a problem... but when you make guano teas and what not thats what you do so i just figured it was the same with the molasses just helps it get evenly distributed i guess


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 9, 2008)

Table spoons


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright sounds better..lol...


----------



## blinkykush (Sep 9, 2008)

I flush with grandmas, and it seems to be ok for me


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 9, 2008)

nice plant blinky

looks like you and me are matched up in the fantasy for the first round


----------



## blinkykush (Sep 9, 2008)

cool, I'm in then great! I went to log on and it said i wasnt registered earlier today. Let me try and log in again


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 9, 2008)

yah but the damn thing hasnt drafted yet and he said it would today


i dunno

sry for the hijack


----------



## blinkykush (Sep 9, 2008)

cool i am in, and he was cool and offered to give me some time before the draft to make sure i was in. So yeah i am in and hopefully we get drafted here soon.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 9, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## Marie Jain (Sep 10, 2008)

Molasses is one of the main ingredients in all of the "Finishers" I've been looking at from Fox Farms and Humbolt Co. 

Mix with your water and keep feeding right into your final flush, it won't hurt a thing.


----------



## Marie Jain (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, and people let their water stand a lot because so many of us use city water and it's got tons of additional chems in it. Letting it stand 24hrs or at least overnight lets some of the clorine etc.. evaporate out of the water. Supposedly anyways /shrug

I've been doing it, it's a habit I got into, and my plants seem pretty happy with the water so I'm not going to change just now


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 10, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Why do you have to let it sit for 24 hours? cant you just pour,shake, n go?


 
Molasses is very thick, it'll go straight to the bottom and sit there like glue. Letting it sit for 24 hours lets it dissolve into the water. (it kind of stinks too, so don't smell it out of curiosity like I did) 

tps = teaspoon

tbls = tablespoon which is = to 3 teaspoons.

I think the people that say tsp for the molasses are just getting their abbreviations mixed up. I am going with a tablespoon per gallon myself. 

You can really tell who is handy in the kitchen and who isn't


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Molasses is very thick, it'll go straight to the bottom and sit there like glue. Letting it sit for 24 hours lets it dissolve into the water. (it kind of stinks too, so don't smell it out of curiosity like I did)
> 
> tps = teaspoon
> 
> ...




lol i hope thats it... i use a tbsp and a half just for the hell of it lol


and im a gourmet chef


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good info with the TABLESPOON/ TEASPOON..lol didnt know the conversion...

I know u let your water sit out for at least 24 hours to evaporate any clorine etc...but why when you put the molasses in it...cant you just shake it up and dissolve it that way?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 10, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> lol i hope thats it... i use a tbsp and a half just for the hell of it lol
> 
> 
> and im a gourmet chef


 
I started at 1 tbls but am going to work up to a higher dose. Do you know how much is too much? Also are you using the molasses at every watering or just once a week or what?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 10, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Good info with the TABLESPOON/ TEASPOON..lol didnt know the conversion...
> 
> I know u let your water sit out for at least 24 hours to evaporate any clorine etc...but why when you put the molasses in it...cant you just shake it up and dissolve it that way?


 
because the shit is thick as hell, you can shake all day and the water will swirl around and the molasses will still be stuck to the bottom. You're just going to have to try it for yourself and see.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ive heard people use it 5x a week to once a week..i just made a schedule...any input on it? More Molasses, less nutes...More Molasses more nute etc...?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 10, 2008)

every watering and ive heard of people using 2 but i think anything higher than that is uncharted territory


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> because the shit is thick as hell, you can shake all day and the water will swirl around and the molasses will still be stuck to the bottom. You're just going to have to try it for yourself and see.


Im using G-mas molasses and i just pour it in then shake for about 20 seconds and its completely gone...just turns the water all dark and amber...nothin left


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 10, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> every watering and ive heard of people using 2 but i think anything higher than that is uncharted territory


 
cool thanks for the input on that. I guess I'll stop at 1 1/2 to 2 just for safe keeping. 

I also heard adding a half a cup of apple juice to it helps. I think that is a fairly new theory so I'm going to wait on that one for now.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 10, 2008)

i dont like schedules i let my girls tell me when there thirsty

i nute every other watering and molasses every time


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 10, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Im using G-mas molasses and i just pour it in then shake for about 20 seconds and its completely gone...just turns the water all dark and amber...nothin left


 
Are you sure it isn't coming out in a big glob? I like to make sure mine is completely dissolved.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

what kinda nutes? so how much does that leave you using molasses/weekly


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are you sure it isn't coming out in a big glob? I like to make sure mine is completely dissolved.


No, it just looks like apple cider in a way....When i pour it in it just goes straight to the bottom...then i shake it real good for 20 seconds and theres nothing left on the bottom...it just dissolves i guess


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 10, 2008)

i water probably every 3 days around maybe 4 sumtimes


right now im using tiger bloom and open seasame but then ill switch to big bloom and beastie bloomz then big bloom and cha ching for the end... maybe a little tiger added here and there


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

how do you know when to switch them?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 10, 2008)

like i water with one, one time

then the next time i water i use the next

i have to seperate gallon jugs and label them accordingly

and i use the water you get out of the machine at your local grocery store 39c to refill a gallon


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 10, 2008)

seems to be working...

this is one week 2 days into flowering


sry there sideways and for crappy pics


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

what are you hoping to get off that one?


----------



## slabhead (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been using 2 tablespoons per gal of spring creek water per plant per week and it does takes awhile to dissolve. Haven't seen any problems.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 10, 2008)

im hoping for an oz from that one and then a half off of the other three i have


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

slabhead said:


> I've been using 2 tablespoons per gal of spring creek water per plant per week and it does takes awhile to dissolve. Haven't seen any problems.


 
i dont get it? why does everyone say it takes awhile for it to dissolve...i pour it in..shake it real good...then BAM its dissolved in less then 20 seconds...


----------



## slabhead (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, gotta shake or stir. If you don't it goes to the bottom like thick sludge.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 10, 2008)

I've used "Grandma's" at 2 Tbl. spoons per gallon with good results but the best thing for molasses is to put in the baked beans with brown sugar. Yummy!


----------



## kidsingle (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your input! Can't wait to start using the molaaaaaaasses


----------



## subcool (Sep 15, 2008)

I use a small circulating pump in my res to stir things up.


----------



## rolhalo (Sep 15, 2008)

What exactly is the purpose of using molasses?


----------



## kidsingle (Sep 15, 2008)

I made a mixture today and it dissolved in seconds! All you guys have to do is let the molasses trickle down a stream of boiling water as you pour it out your tablespoon. 

rolhalo molasses is used to fatten up the buds and make them sweeter.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 15, 2008)

Well if your putting it in boiling water then you still have to let it sit to cool.


----------



## kidsingle (Sep 15, 2008)

No, just use the hot water to pour in the little bit of molasses. Then add the other 3 1/2 quarts of cold water. Well at least mine was instantly cooled off


----------



## kidsingle (Sep 16, 2008)

does the PH of the water matter?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2008)

subcool said:


> I use a small circulating pump in my res to stir things up.


yea, well what could you possible know about marijuana? haha. just kiddin.


----------



## marley'man (Sep 25, 2008)

rolhalo said:


> What exactly is the purpose of using molasses?


????????????????


----------



## greenboiii420 (Apr 18, 2009)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> AHHH publix lol i havent heard of those since i lived in florida.... forgot they even existed
> 
> 
> and to let you no you can flush with the molasses and grandmas is like the monopoly on molasses its all you can get anywhere except specialty stores or something but its unsulfered... and im pretty sure that means its like the black strap but lots of people use it it what im using currently and theres not complaints


what part of FL you from? there all over where im at lol. to rolhalo and marley molasses some growers use it because its supposed to make the buds swell and help nutrient intake also(i think).


----------



## FCSoldier (Apr 22, 2009)

good thread, I just got some grandma's molasses hopefully it helps.



https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/186038-first-grow-any-input-would.html#post2401977


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 22, 2009)

i use molasses and like it and i use a shit load probably like 3 table spoons full i dont measure i just get a new gallon of water pour a little out then pour the molasses in and violently shake it for like 10 seconds and then its good to go for me!

ive used it in flowering and right now im using it in veg every few waterings cuz i know it cant hurt


----------



## Crimble (Dec 6, 2009)

" i dont get it? why does everyone say it takes awhile for it to dissolve...i pour it in..shake it real good...then BAM its dissolved in less then 20 seconds..."

My guess is that keeping the Molasses at a warm temp will help dissolve it in the water, also keep the water at a warm(er) temp than usual will help, but not too warm as it would hurt the roots so I am told. Also, am I wrong or did I read where somewhere said they were using molasses in a hydo system? I though you are NEVER supposed to use to do that? Good luck to everyone, I am using a gal of grandmam's as we speak and I will report back, I'm using 2 Table Spoons to a Gal and flushing each plant with 3 Gals


----------



## rivers2gates (Dec 6, 2009)

molasses = Acidic as hell. it will turn soil into cid.


----------



## Screwed Up Texas (Dec 7, 2009)

rivers2gates said:


> molasses = Acidic as hell. it will turn soil into cid.


 
Unsulphured molasses may only raise ph by .4 at the most. Sulphured molasses is maybe what you're thinking of....


----------



## herbygrower (Dec 10, 2009)

can any one say if it really help when smoking the weed?


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 10, 2009)

ok so lets keep this going, I never used any sugar or molasses but i heard it works wonders. my ? is (1)can i use it in hydroponics and (2)if so would it help in the final 1 week flushing phaze


----------



## herbygrower (Dec 13, 2009)

i dont think u should use with hydro i can only see it fucking things up, when i water with it my hands are kinda after they dry. so naturally i think it would only gunk things up over time and im not sure about the flushing


----------



## bender420 (Dec 14, 2009)

The best way to dissolve it is to just use a little shot glass with hot water, put in the molasses stir for a few seconds and it is dissolved easily, then just add it to your nute mix. Note that the hot water will be in such a small amount that it will cool down immediately and won't effect the temp of the nutrition solution. 

Some folks actually boil the water, I just use a shot glass of hot tap water to mix the molasses and add it to my nute solution with RO water. This is much easier than boiling water each time, and works flawlessly.


----------

